# Rat has a tumor



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So when i went to go feed kamile today i noticed a lump when she stretched out to eat a treat. Was so sad out of all the rats I've owned i never once encountered a tumor on any of them. Taking her to the vet tomorrow hoping it isn't to bad.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

sending good thoughts toward her!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Two of my rats got tumors, many of them, and they ended up getting sick and dying because of the stress it put on them. One died the night before a vet appointment and the other died a few hours after the appointment where they basically only stressed her out even more. It was a terrible vet


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

The good news if you catch it early it can be removed.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure you can get it removed and your rattie will be fine  Mine just had too many to even be able to do anything with. Next time I will spay my rat to reduce the risk.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Amen to that, one of my females is spayed but the other isn't o.o so I'm worried.

When my mouse got tumors she was already 3 years old (average they live 1 year) our vet said she was too old to survive surgery so we just waited till it was too big to put her down, but the night before we were going to put her down she passed in her sleep. I think she realized it was her time to go and we found her curled up in her house.


----------

